# Pig oil



## Stinkbomb (5 April 2008)

Does anyone use it and where do you get it from??

Someone suggested it for helping to thicken Inkys mane. Does it work and what does it look like??? It sounds disgusting!!!

What is it actually for???


----------



## caemar1 (5 April 2008)

My local tack shop sells it, I think you can also get it on ebay.  A lot of people use it for a show shine, mixed with warm water.  It can also be used on feathers of field kept horses to stop the mud sticking to them.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (5 April 2008)

Looks like baby oil (clear oil without the fragrant smell, but does smell bad).  Traditional gypsy treatment I believe to keep feathers in good condition.  I wacked a load on my mares mane where the rug hjad rubbed it, I'm not sure if it thickened it or just stopped more being rubbed away. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Got mine at a local feed merchants (5ltr container).


----------



## LCobby (6 April 2008)

It for pigs, not 'of pigs'
to keep their skin supple.

Used by heavy horse owners on feather, mixed with flowers of sulphur, to prevent mud fever and keep hair silky.

Megatek Rebuilder hair restorers smells much nicer!


----------



## ashlingm (6 April 2008)

pig oil is parafin oil...just go to a pharmacy and get some its not expensive.
it used to be used to keep pigs skin from drying out...hence the name 
really good stuff when mixed with sulphur!!


----------



## kate1993 (6 April 2008)

When it gets really muddy we put pig oil on the horse's legs so that not as much mud gets on them and if it does actually get on their legs it just brushes off dead easily!


----------



## samuelhorse (6 April 2008)

forgive my ignorance, but thought it was made from pigs???????


----------



## Stinkbomb (6 April 2008)

Ive tried the megatek rebuilder but am not getting much results im afriad. What difference does mixing the sulphur in do ???


----------



## Donkeymad (6 April 2008)

Megatek didn't wrtk for me either, and it's not terribly cheap


----------



## ashlingm (6 April 2008)

nope definately not made from pigs! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 its actaully parafin oil...its used to keep pigs skin in good condition hence the name. 
mixing it with sulphur give you a great paste for skin conditions. dematoligists recommend it for humans with skin problems too...
dont use it on open sores though


----------



## Theresa_F (7 April 2008)

I get mine from Heavy Horse Supplies as even with postage is cheaper than a lot of places and I don't have to travel 30 miles to my nearest supplier.

I use it mixed with sulphur on my hairies legs to keep feather and skin in great condition and mite free.

I also use a splash mixed in the final water rinse when showing as it is a cheap and great way of getting a gleam on the coat.

Megatek works wonders on my hairies manes and tails - mix it 50 - 50 with water and rub well into the roots every other day.  I comb the hair with their survivor detangler which keeps hair in great condition and leaves it silky and a show ring shine to it.  

If you want a really long mane and tail in perfect condition, then bag it - tailgator.co.uk do all the products.  I can confirm the mane bags working as I helped develop them and they were extensively tested on Chancer and we went through 6 prototypes before the version you now get.


----------

